# Lead foot pain? Angle of binding or stamina?



## Ackileez (Jan 3, 2014)

I ride regular. My lead foot(left) is always in pain after 20 seconds of shredding down a slope.

Mind you, 20 - 30 seconds is the length of the run at my local hill.

Now, this is why i question my stance or angle of my binding. I just went to Blue Mountain, for those of you who know it, know its with long runs that are like 3-4 minutes long, so i kept having to stop every 20-30 seconds just to give my lead foot a rest.

I ride 15/15 duck stance. maybe i should do 20/15?? or is it just a matter of me not having enough stamina in my foot.

anyone else with this issue?
Thanks

P.S. I have had days where my foot was painless, and i could shred for hours, but maybe those are lucky days.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Where on your foot hurts


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

is it like a burning pain? i get it in my foot some days real bad... and other days not at all. i'd be curious to see what others think...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I often get really bad foot cramps in skiing, snowboarding, ice hockey, etc. I run, I stretch, I eat bananas, I have used after market and custom footbeds, but I still often get foot cramps. Interestingly, I can take a 15-20 minute break after it happens, take my foot out of the boot, relax/massage my foot, warm it up if necessary, and I won't get any pain the rest of the day. So, consider just giving it a rest and see if it helps. 

Separately, I sometimes get a specific pain in my lead foot when I am really driving my weight forward. I have to relax and let my weight stay more centered and make sure I'm not rotating my hips forward. It happens sometimes when I work on riding switch, too, so I'm sure it is a form thing. I just try to focus on keeping my hips and shoulders aligned with board, which prevents my weird twisting.


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

Well obviously something is being strained, but if it's intermittent and generally on the same runs, then I'd guess it's either a way you're changing your stance (sometimes keeping your arms parallel with board and others turned), or the way you're lacing your boot, or the way you're carving/slashing, or sometimes you're fighting the hill if the conditions are different.

I don't have foot pain often, but if I do it's usually because I'm doing longer carves, have messed up the tightness on my boot, or am fighting icier conditions and tensing up.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ackileez said:


> My lead foot(left) is always in pain after 20 seconds of shredding down a slope.


So many ways different parts of a foot can hurt... it may help if you specify, where in the foot exactly and what kind of pain (nerve pain, pressure points, muscle strain, numbness, ...)
Are you doing other sports and have similar problems there? What are you doing differently on the days when there's no pain? (Longer warm up? Boots/bindings less tightened?)




Kenai said:


> I often get really bad foot cramps in skiing, snowboarding, ice hockey, etc. I run, I stretch, I eat bananas, I have used after market and custom footbeds, but I still often get foot cramps.


If you're talking real cramps (muscles tighten unintendedly), low magnesium is a main cause. If I don’t watch my magnesium intake, fingers and toes get cramps whatever sports I do. Eating lots of lentils for prevention worked out fine for me in winter when one generally is sweating less, in summer I'll add a magnesium supplement every other day.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

try rolling a tennis ball underneath your foot where the arch is.

that helps flexibility.

For me when the front hurts its usually my stance is too narrow.

Also the conditions and board profile makes a difference to. I'm my hybrid rocker camber board I have to have 15 on the front , if it's 18 it doesn't feel right.


ON my fish I have to have the front at 18 , 15 doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Foot pain: big possibility It's one of these. 

1. Laced up too tight
2. Strapped in too tight
3. Boot too tight


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

I often get burning foot pain on my lead foot too while riding, and had bone like pain particularly on the left side(regular) consistently from it. 

I think its the nerves being squashed or something and agree it could be tight boots and/or bindings, but i believe its also from the movement of your feet in them. 
cuz when I'm anxious and tense I tend to twist and curl my feet, as opposed to keeping them relaxed and flat to the binding.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

mine is usually on the left side of my left foot (i ride regular) and it feels like a burning pain. The weird thing is some days it hurts some days its fine. i dont change my set up at all... and i ride the same shit all the time...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Had an issue this year with pain in my left hip, so I just started ridding switch for a couple days that seemed to lesson the pain. Now after being at the beach for a week the only pain is no snow… Monday back to the snow…and no hip pain.


----------



## Todd2002 (Jan 22, 2013)

It could be from you boot being too tight or from where the strap comes across the top of your foot.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Todd2002 said:


> It could be from you boot being too tight or from where the strap comes across the top of your foot.



Hip pain is gone, first started to ride switch more for about ten days helped. Then rested no snowboarding for 7 days.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...a week with no followup from the OP to elaborate and better describe the issue/pain? Neither has he returned to argue against any of the points made by other posters?

OP could be incommunicado for some reason, or his foot must not be hurting *that* bad! :dunno: Otherwise the post seems a bit trollish to me! _"MY foot hurts,... Why????"_ Duuuuh! :huh: :dunno:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

sometimes when the outter side of my front foot is hurting I notice my hip is not parallel to the board. as a result, I am shoveling the front foot hard forward in order to weight the front of the board more than the rear. 
the proper way is you need to feel like as if you are standing on your front foot rather than pushing it.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

To the OP: I would just bring a screwdriver to the hill and make some tweaks if it's bothering you. Riding switch every so often can help reduce pain as well.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

sounds like your blood isn't circulation on your left foot. Try loosening the inner liner. It helped solve the issue with me.


----------



## Tranau151 (Dec 27, 2021)

I know this is an old post but I just started snowboarding 4 years ago and was struggling with the same problem as the OP. Tried all different things until I found this Tommie Bennett's channel. This one specifically for this fix: 




Basically, I was using my lead foot and ankles to do all the work rather than using proper technique. Now, I think about pressing my knees into the front of my boot and my heels into the back of my boot for toe-side turns rather that lifting and pressing my toes or the balls of my feet into the soles of my boot. Also, using my knees to turn rather than my feet.

Now I can strap my boots and bindings reasonably tight without any foot pain. Hope that helps anyone struggling with this.


----------

